# Cordless Hammer Drills & Ground Rods?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bctoasters said:


> Has anyone ever used an 18V or 24V cordless SDS hammerdrill with a ground rod driver bit to drive a ground rod for a service? I've only used the "macho" electric hammerdrills, and was curious if the cordless SDS ones had enough power to drive ground rods.


As long as you don't hit any rocks why not....:thumbup:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

I really don't think the could in less it was just super soft ground the whole way down. And I've also never Seen a cordless that has just hammer mode my Dewalt has rotary hammer or just rotary And with as long as it would take seems to me like you would burn the drill up fast. And burn thru batteries. But hey try it I could be wrong

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My M18 SDS has a chisel only mode but I would not expect it would manage to drive a ground rod quicker than a 10pd sledge, mind you I have only ever installed one ground rod when I was giving my mate a hand on the weekend.


----------

